# Suche einen Gästepass für Diablo 3



## Webcomania (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community,

da bei mir in der Gegend Diablo 3 erst wieder ab Freitag/Samstag im Laden erhältlich ist, probiere ich es mal auf diesem Weg für einen Gästepass. 

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand einen übrig hätte. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

